
Raiden Network – High Speed Asset Transfers for Ethereum - bpierre
http://raiden.network/
======
stale2002
"lighting network clone" .... "to be released in Q3/2016"

Lol, its almost as if Ethereum is the alpha stage test environment for
Bitcoin.

It even has its own bug bounty program called "The DAO" that pays up to 150
million dollars!

------
kbody
So a Lightning Network clone for Ethereum.

Anyway bad time to enter Ethereum, they have much bigger problems than scaling
(see: hard fork for DAO).

~~~
jamespitts
Could you explain why you think that the hard fork release means that this is
a bad time to build services on the Ethereum network?

~~~
Hortinstein
not sure what OPs reason is, but I agree. I am really disappointed by the
Ethereum team considering the option of providing a revision in their chain's
history in order to prevent a loss caused by an independent application. There
is a conflict of interest since very prominent Ethereum devs have vested
interests in the DAO and revising this history goes against many of the ideas
that they stated Ethereum was built around.

Watching some of the talks from the first Ethereum Dev convention highlights
this hypocrisy as they specifically advocate for "the code is law".

I still have a vested interest in Ethereum as an Ether holder, but the last
few weeks have not really impressed me about it's communities adherence to
their stated values.

~~~
wildlogic
Completely agree with this sentiment... I'm extremely disappointed by even the
consideration of this idea by the core team. This could be a very hard but
valuable lesson for both the community at large and the core team, but instead
it is turning into a political drama fest in complete violation of the
principles this entire idea was founded on.

~~~
acgourley
I am curious - what principal(s) do you or gp think Etherium was founded on
that which a hard fork decision will go against?

I think you can tell by the way I phrased the question I disagree. I own < $10
in DAO so I don't think I'm too biased here, and I believe in a pow system if
you can get a majority the miners to agree than nearly any decision is
justified.

~~~
underwires
I am pretty sure they are referring to "the code is law" as quoted above. That
is apparently changing to "the code is law unless we think that is unfair".

I am not as worried about it in the longer term, but it's a big setback in the
immediate term. Ethereum will have to convince the world that it has truly
returned to "the code is law" at some point in the future.

~~~
acgourley
That was either edited in or I missed it - but in either case I see it as "The
code is law and the participants use a work-based consensus system to decide
which code is run"

------
qwertyuiop924
I still don't get how you can have any kind of verification of state if you
make transfers off of the blockchain. After all, that's the whole freaking
point of the blockchain: verifying the integrity of the transferred item,
verifying the entire network state, and ensuring that fradulent coin cannot
enter the network. But then, I suppose that's why I'm on XT's side.

As for Raiden itself, I think that the forthcoming return of the Snake network
will largely bring cheer to those who dislike it, and largely overshadow it.
[JOKE]

~~~
edraferi
Basically, you give the counter party a transaction that they _could_ write to
the blockchain and trust that they won't because you're going to give them a
better option shortly.

It's kind of like giving someone a signed check for $1 and telling them "I'll
give you another check for $2 tomorrow if you don't actually cash that one."
The party doesn't have to trust you for the $1 you've already given them.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...That makes forcing verification possible, but that's more like saying "I'll
give you a check for one dollar that's definitely real, or you can come back
tomorrow for two dollars, which might be fake." Nobody carrying out a serious
financial transaction would take the ladder option.

------
asciimo
Is the name a reference to the Mortal Kombat character, whose special weapon
was lightning?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raiden_(Mortal_Kombat)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raiden_\(Mortal_Kombat\))

~~~
r08o
Exactly! Always nice when someone gets the reference.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...Really? Because I was thinking MGS2.

